# Our New Vacation Home in Abaco Bahamas



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Last week my wife and I achieved a goal of ours to buy a house in Abaco Bahamas. This has always been a dream for us and it has finally happened.Two weeks ago my friend Todd and I towed his boat and my Jet Ski to West Palm Beach Florida and crossed the Atlantic to the West End of Grand Bahama Island. My ski ran poorly for part of the trip but cleared up and ran great the rest of the time, pretty sure I had some bad fuel, want to thank my friend and mechanic, Gary for taking my late evening call from Bahamas and answering some mechanical questions. Todd's sons and two friends rode the boat, our wives flew. The next morning we continued on to Abaco Bahamas. This was one of my longest Jet Ski trips, about 200 miles, I burned about 48 gallons in not great 3-4 foot sea conditions. The owners We purchased from were a great help assisting us with closing and getting everything, utilities, titles, ect.. switched over.I also purchased their Nissan Pathfinder and Boston Whaler. The house is a 2 bedroom 2 bath, kitchen and living room. There is also a full attached 2 story apartment with 2 bedrooms, bathroom, kitchen and living room. It is on a deep water concreted bulk headed protected canal on one side and the beautiful sea of Abaco just steps from our front door! It was a very busy couple of weeks but we got it all done, I did find some time to dive for Lobster and run around on my Jet Ski with my wife but did not take a lot of pictures this trip, I am sure I will next time. Looking forward to spending lots of time here in the future with friends and family! Here are a couple pictures of our new Vacation home and property around it.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Impressive... made me hungry for
Lobster. I remember a dining experience once on cow wreck beach.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful! So happy for you both, know you will enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Is that the island where Treasure Key is?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW. Beautiful. I know all of the "Thou shalt not envy" stuff, but i will just have to ask for forgiveness later! 

Congrats Brian!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful!!!! Congrats


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Is that the island where Treasure Key is?


Thanks! Yes, I am about three miles from Treasure Key.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome! Will be looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats!

I can't wait to see more pics.

What a beautiful place...


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful water


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome! I'm jealous.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

We could be great friends !
Congrats truly inspirational..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hope your new place survived Irma.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

richg99 said:


> Hope your new place survived Irma.


x2
and Jose doesn't turn.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks, luckily made it unscathed through Irma.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Great news!

I was afraid to ask!!


----------



## groybeck (Sep 14, 2017)

*Congratulations*

Great place. We love the Bahamas!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*very nice*



jetskibrian said:


> Last week my wife and I achieved a goal of ours to buy a house in Abaco Bahamas. This has always been a dream for us and it has finally happened.Two weeks ago my friend Todd and I towed his boat and my Jet Ski to West Palm Beach Florida and crossed the Atlantic to the West End of Grand Bahama Island. My ski ran poorly for part of the trip but cleared up and ran great the rest of the time, pretty sure I had some bad fuel, want to thank my friend and mechanic, Gary for taking my late evening call from Bahamas and answering some mechanical questions. Todd's sons and two friends rode the boat, our wives flew. The next morning we continued on to Abaco Bahamas. This was one of my longest Jet Ski trips, about 200 miles, I burned about 48 gallons in not great 3-4 foot sea conditions. The owners We purchased from were a great help assisting us with closing and getting everything, utilities, titles, ect.. switched over.I also purchased their Nissan Pathfinder and Boston Whaler. The house is a 2 bedroom 2 bath, kitchen and living room. There is also a full attached 2 story apartment with 2 bedrooms, bathroom, kitchen and living room. It is on a deep water concreted bulk headed protected canal on one side and the beautiful sea of Abaco just steps from our front door! It was a very busy couple of weeks but we got it all done, I did find some time to dive for Lobster and run around on my Jet Ski with my wife but did not take a lot of pictures this trip, I am sure I will next time. Looking forward to spending lots of time here in the future with friends and family! Here are a couple pictures of our new Vacation home and property around it.


so just curious, how much time do you plan on spending there a year??that's a long haul.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful...congrats!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man I missed this thread.

Congratulations Brian...that's a beautiful place and I know that ya'll will enjoy it.

TH


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

very nice, enjoy it


----------

